# Getting kid to eat pellets and alfalfa



## ironsfamilyfarm (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a 2 month old kid that we have been bottle feeding. The mothers milk never came in. I haven't had to do this before, but so far it has been fine. I have been feeding him whole cows milk and occasionally powdered milk. I introduced him to pellets at 2 weeks and he wasn't interested. The 3rd week I introduced him to alfalfa...still didn't care. All he wants is milk. I have him outside and he does eat a little grass, but still won't touch his pellets and really only plays with the hay. I have cut his feedings back to only 2 times a day and he acts like he is starving, which I'm sure he is. What am I doing wrong? I've also noticed a little runny poop over the last couple of weeks. What do I need to do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is he by himself? It helps to be with other goats.


----------



## ironsfamilyfarm (Mar 10, 2015)

He is in a separate pen. I worried about the others hurting him so I penned him by himself. The other goats are just across the fence from him, but I haven't let them be all together yet...i will let him out this weekend and see what happens.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there one his age that you can put with him?


----------



## ironsfamilyfarm (Mar 10, 2015)

Unfortunately not, there was one but he got too cold I think and died.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Have you tried putting a pellet in his mouth right after he has a bottle? Sometimes they still want more bottle and the pellet in their mouth starts getting eaten.

My dogs are great with my bottle kids. They teach the kids how to eat solid food and drink water. 

When the weather is not horribly cold, I start putting my bottle kids out with the herd by 2 to 3 weeks of age for short periods of time, increasing it until they are out all the time. My does are pretty good about not hurting the bottle babies. I have a creep feeder set up for the other kids, and they teach the bottle kids to eat. It also lets the bottle kid get known by the herd and accepted.


----------



## ironsfamilyfarm (Mar 10, 2015)

Update: I have been letting him out to be with the herd during the day, when it isn't raining here. It only took a couple of days and now he is going to his bowl and eating his pellets. Guess he just needed a little time with the big kids so he could copy their behavior! Thanks everyone!


----------



## 1Northforkgoats (May 11, 2015)

I am also bottle feeding 3 kids. They are about 4 weeks old. They won't eat anything. What do I do to get them to start eating hay. Also, I just bought them and the women who I bought them from was only feeding them 3Xday. I think the little boy was starving. How many times should they be eating a day?


----------



## Christine Keene (Feb 12, 2020)

Reading this and have a question I want to offer my baby he is 2 weeks. Pellets I'm leaning toward the Purina grower. He will be wethered when older enough and I was told to only feed hay after he's wethered. I want to have a feed that I can feed him daily that won't hurt him. Yes He will have grass hay at all times The area will not be lush and grassy that my babies will be kept. Is it ok to feed pellets daily?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

At 2 weeks old, they may start on the pellets, but some don't quite yet. 

Purina goat grower is a good pellet, has ammonium chloride in it and good for the boys.

I use it for my kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At 4 weeks old, I'd be feeding 4 times per day.


----------



## Christine Keene (Feb 12, 2020)

He gets a bottle 4 times daily


----------



## Christine Keene (Feb 12, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> At 4 weeks old, I'd be feeding 4 times per day.


He still getting a bottle 4 times a day


----------

